# Health and timing



## figbat (12 Aug 2022)

And wouldn't you know it! I have just ordered a new bike and then had a medical recommendation to cease exercise for a while (along with alcohol) pending a cardiology assessment, following a fainting episode. BP is elevated (although HR is good).

Bikes and beer are pretty much what I do (although not to excess on either). I was hoping the exercise would help with BP and cardio fitness but here we are.

Ah well, I guess I'll have more time to fettle and fix the fleet ready for resumption of hostilities.


----------



## fossyant (12 Aug 2022)

Bummer.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Aug 2022)

figbat said:


> I have just ordered a new bike and then had a medical recommendation to cease exercise for a while


Cycle the new bike at my speed? 
My cycling can't be called exercise by any stretch of the imagination


----------

